# Single remote for hidden system



## nzlowie (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi guys

Just about to move into a new house, the previous owner has his surround amp and STB in a cupboard away from the location of the TV. He mentioned the receiver controls the remote duties? I've never really had any luck with remote repeaters.
It appears he has one remote for the TV and thats it, no repeater or anything else I can see.

Spoke to him about it and he said I could buy his system..... no thanks, sure I can work something out with a bit of help from the crew. 

I'm into 2 channel so not really up to speed with HT.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If the equipment is located away from the listening position, and / or is in an enclosed cabinet that doesn’t have a glass door, then you will either need an IR repeater system, or equipment that can operate with an RF remote.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## microware1970 (Jan 29, 2013)

Check out the Logitech Harmony Elite. It has a touchscreen remote that is RF to a hub that is a IR blaster and has incredible reach. It also includes two IR emitters that plug into the hub. You could discretely mount the hub outside the cabinet where it has line-of-sight to the tv (for source and menu control, etc.) and let the emitters do their thing inside the cabinet. Or the other way around if that's more aesthetic in your set up. The nice thing is the hub will also control many home automation devices too like Phillips HUE Bulbs, Samsung smart things hub, etc. I have mine programmed to control even my LED light strips by using the "Learn" function and the original LED remote. A FLIRC allows me to perform simple HTPC functions too - Next, Previous, Play, Pause, etc. Takes some creativity but works well. Battery life is not great, but I keep the charger right on the end table and just store it there every night. Last thing, the vertical charging station is MUCH more robust and makes contact much better than the old horizontal cradles. Those were terrible. Short of getting into the full-blown URC stuff and programming hex codes, this does a great job.


----------

